# mini greenhouse



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

hey guys I have been busy sprouting my garden, where I live I have to sow everything ndoors and keep them indoors until the last week of may, it really imits my growing, so This year I decided to build a greenhouse. I will be building a big 12x15 foot out of pvc using eliot colemans design. 
I am going to need plants to put in there, so I built a small on out of some left over supplies about the house. 

I used a storage rack, some left over window plastic, and the lid from the rubbermaid I used for the fodder system. things are working pretty well, keeps the temps up and the humidity high.
to make the top i took some bits of hose and pvc pipe and made a hoop, seems to work pretty alright to me.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
I have a feeling i will need to get the cold frames going early this year, so hopefully this little greenhouse inside in front of a south facing window can provide me with the starts I will need to keep things going all summer


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My garden is going to consist of a potted tomato plant. I used to do the seed starting thing some time back, it really got a jump on the growing season doing that.


----------

